# Longman Dictionary for Kindle?



## blackarrow (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello, guys!
I am learning English as the 2-nd language and consider Kindle Touch with its built-in dictionary as a very good instrument to expand my vocabulary. I was a little bit surprised having discovered that one of the most understandable dictionaries for foreigners - Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English is not available for purchase as a kindle edition. Or maybe I have missed something? Or there may be a trick to somehow connect it to kindle? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

If it is not available that means the publishers have not released it in a Kindle edition.  I would write the company that publishes it and tell them you are interested in a Kindle edition.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

OR, if it's available in paper via Amazon, you should see a link on the product page that says something like "I'd like this book on Kindle".  Amazon passes these requests on to the publishers.  We also have a thread in in the Book Corner, with the same title, where members will post books that they'd like on Kindle. . .we have a couple of folks who go through and double check to be sure they've not been done and maintain a full list.  Other members will click the request on Amazon and in return you click for their requests.  The theory is that the more requests, the better chance the book will be enKindled!


----------



## blackarrow (Dec 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington,
Thank you. It sounds like a good idea, keeping in mind that we simply do not have anything more reliable. But I cannot see any link or button like "I'd like this book on Kindle" at the product page http://www.amazon.com/Longman-Dictionary-Contemporary-English-Paperback/dp/1408215330/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1324823668&sr=8-1


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's in a little box just below the image on the left. . . .. 

I clicked it for you.  But you should do so as well.


----------



## blackarrow (Dec 24, 2011)

It is interesting that I cannot find anything like "a little box just below the image on the left".
I suppose that for viewers from my country (Ukraine) Amazon simply does not provide this option... Here is the link to the screenshot to check if my guess is correct - http://img560.imageshack.us/img560/8529/1112251711161.jpg
Do you see another picture?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah! That would be it...it's not generally there for those outside the US. But post the link in the book corner thread and folks here will click for you!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------

